# Carp are running on Pipestem



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just had stitches removed from my left hand, and will not be shooting my bow for a week or two. For those that are interested the Pipestem creek sure is full of carp. I went for a ride this morning, and the first bridge above the reservoir was a good spot to shoot carp.

We had 2.4 inches of rain last week and the creek finally started to move. Just in time for the carp to go nuts. The water was shallow in a few spots and the carp were kicking up a fuss getting over it. I watched 25 to 30 carp cross over the shallows below the bridge in two or three minutes. That was this morning before the rain. If it is sunny tomorrow I will be crawling the walls wanting to shoot.

I thought I would post this because I can't shoot and someone might as well.


----------

